# 77-79 Lincoln Mark V suspension question



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a 1979 Lincoln mark V and I was wondering about the rear suspension. What hits first when the rear end is dumped? The upper trailing arms on the frame rainbows? I think it's retarded how these are right under the frame. Can the trailing arms be refabricated for a lower lay. Also, which is a smoother ride and better for a Mark V frame? Coil over or coil under?




















[/QUOTE]


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

someoen should be able to help this cat out...OUTHOPU is pretty knowledge about or possibly 95FLEETWOODSWANGIN...

i can tell you that the lincoln that i was telling you about in the PM's that came to us had some adjustable lowers and uppers in the rear on car...it also had some funky ass mounting setup on the axle to the frame..but that could have been a stock unit or something that was rigged up, i just dont know on the axle mounted piece


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

thats right get that knowledge homie!


----------



## RobbieS (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 29 2010, 04:36 AM~18687671
> *I have a 1979 Lincoln mark V and I was wondering about the rear suspension. What hits first when the rear end is dumped? The upper trailing arms on the frame rainbows? I think it's retarded how these are right under the frame. Can the trailing arms be refabricated for a lower lay. Also, which is a smoother ride and better for a Mark V frame? Coil over or coil under?
> 
> *


With my 77 lincoln nothing hits when the rear is dumped, and it lays frame. 
still has the stock rear suspention with coil under


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 10, 2008)

Same with my 79 Mark V, I have 3 tons coil overs and it lays on the ground I use to have them mounted regular with no difference it still layed on the ground just remember that on these Lincolns the gas tank is right at the bumper leaving it more accessible to be hit by anything when it's on the ground


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I just noticed that I've never seen anyone lay the back bumper completely on the ground with the Mark V Lincolns. I figured the upper trailing arms prevents this.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 30 2010, 08:22 PM~18706083
> *Thanks everyone. I just noticed that I've never seen anyone lay the back bumper completely on the ground with the Mark V Lincolns. I figured the upper trailing arms prevents this.
> *


Not possible, the frame hits in front of the back wheel way before the back bumper gets close to the ground, unless the front is locked up. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Sep 30 2010, 07:34 PM~18706192
> *Not possible, the frame hits in front of the back wheel way before the back bumper gets close to the ground, unless the front is locked up. :biggrin:
> *


That's what I meant. I've never seen the back bumper laid completly out with the front locked up.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

so nothin really gots to be changed in the mark vs cause i think dad was talkin about doin coil unders i think overs would be better for it and we could still make her lay out wat size cylinder u all usein in the rear?


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=417509&st=20

Look at Swingin80 for the link
rd62rdstr for the coil over
There was a vid on myspace of a lincoln with coil unders and that car is being redone (I heard through the grapevine) as it changed owners, but in the video the bumper with the ass down and front up was only a couple of inches away from the ground


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Sep 30 2010, 09:20 PM~18707388
> *so nothin really gots to be changed in the mark vs cause i think dad was talkin about doin coil unders i think overs would be better for it and we could still make her lay out wat size cylinder u all usein in the rear?
> *


I want to do 10s in the back... But then again I don't know what would be suggested for a coil under. I want to coil under because it is old school. I really want an air craft set up but don't have air craft money :uh: If it will lay easier with coil under, then I really want it :cheesy: Why do you think coil over would be easier?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 1 2010, 12:50 AM~18708350
> *I want to do 10s in the back... But then again I don't know what would be suggested for a coil under. I want to coil under because it is old school. I really want an air craft set up but don't have air craft money :uh: If it will lay easier with coil under, then I really want it :cheesy:  Why do you think coil over would be easier?
> *


I just like coil over more but like u said I think that's why dad wants to do the under cause of just old school and 10s is wat were talkin about doin also


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Sep 30 2010, 10:50 PM~18708350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Slickpanther hows it going bro I see my son posting on here so heres my 2 cents woeth.
I just like coil under one it doesnt make alot of noise like ther coil overs i see do and have never had any trouble with it. And the Lincoln doesn't need any modification to thetrailing arms to lay frame.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks. Keep it up on your build. It's looking nice  What gets me, is some people are saying coil under rides good and the others are saying it doesn't. Bad ride or not, I have to go old school. Plus, I hate the way coil over looks.


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 1 2010, 11:59 AM~18711759
> *Thanks. Keep it up on your build. It's looking nice   What gets me, is some people are saying coil under rides good and the others are saying it doesn't. Bad ride or not, I have to go old school. Plus, I hate the way coil over looks.
> *


if you run stock coils up front and run like a pinto or vega coil in the rear with deep cups all the way around it will ride like a Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by La Lo_@Oct 1 2010, 03:40 PM~18713483
> *if you run stock coils up front and run like a pinto or vega coil in the rear with deep cups all the way around it will ride like a Lincoln  :biggrin:
> *


Keep the stock coils up front? Or move them to the back? What's a vega coil?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

so what did you decide


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 1 2010, 04:55 PM~18714037
> *Keep the stock coils up front? Or move them to the back? What's a vega coil?
> *


A vega is a car ! looks like a pinto :uh:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Sep 30 2010, 10:45 PM~18708316
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=417509&st=20
> 
> Look at Swingin80 for the link
> ...


I think I saw that video a long time ago. Wasn't the Lincoln a yellowish cream color? The vid started with it in the street parked by the curb and it cruised out with a bomb the same color? I saw that lay and I was like :0 I call that, the "big worm lay" :cheesy:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

that be the vid

that car is on 13s now and really lays


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 1 2010, 04:57 PM~18714045
> *so what did you decide
> *


IT HAS TO BE COIL UNDER. Coil over is just too new school and :uh: to me for a car like this. Plus with the position if the stock spring locations on the axle, you will have to battle pinion angle problems if you go with coil over. I won't EVER 3 wheel my car so all these stories of people chasing down springs is funny to me.


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I want to run shocks for a smooth ride. Would 8" cylinders be recommended in the rear or would it be pretty easy to find shocks to run with 10" cylinders in the back while laying the rear as low as possible?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just relocate the lower shock mount to the trailing arm like this.

Lower mount for shock moved foreward to trailing arm to allow for more lock up.









Fully locked out 12" cylinder and a proper coilunder pearch.









That worked great for me with the stock shocks.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

i have10 inch cylinders with coil over set up and power balls ....my frame rails are bout 1inch from ground when laid out.....i was going to lay frame but when you drive as much as i do....dont want to be stuck putting wood blocks to get it home.....trust me if you have a motor go out and cant get the car up you stuck......just always play caution i have had to many homies stuck trying to put wood blocks in to get shit home......  ...im putting chrome adjustables on the uppers and lowers on mine.....we had to weld a plate on the rearend than the power ball to that cause the holes are not in line with the axel....and anything bigger than a 10 inch cylinder will come thru the 6x9 speaker holes.....  any other questions hit me up ....i lifted mine.....in the garage.....


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Oct 5 2010, 06:00 AM~18739330
> *i have10 inch cylinders with coil over set up and power balls ....my frame rails are bout 1inch from ground when laid out.....i was going to lay frame but when you drive as much as i do....dont want to be stuck putting wood blocks to get it home.....trust me if you have a motor go out and cant get the car up you stuck......just always play caution i have had to many homies stuck trying to put wood blocks in to get shit home......  ...im putting chrome adjustables on the uppers and lowers on mine.....we had to weld a plate on the rearend than the power ball to that cause the holes are not in line with the axel....and anything bigger than a 10 inch cylinder will come thru the 6x9 speaker holes.....  any other questions hit me up ....i lifted mine.....in the garage.....
> *


Thanks. If getting max lay in the rear with shocks will be a problem, then I will go without them. If you go without, what would be good 2 tons? I feel you on the getting stuck issue... But the way I look at it, lowriding must have it's good sides and bad sides. That's why you gotta have extra motors and other parts for situations like that to fix it on the spot. Don't be scared. Get your lay on


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats my lincoln in that vid and i'm running 2 ton coils under with 8 strokes front and back.13s and when i have the backed dumped and the front locked i can roll but as soon as i drop the front i'm on frame front to back :biggrin:


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

I was hoping you'd chime in MrLatino. :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Oct 5 2010, 09:20 PM~18747017
> *Thats my lincoln in that vid and i'm running 2 ton coils under with 8 strokes front and back.13s and when i have the backed dumped and the front locked i can roll but as soon as i drop the front i'm on frame front to back :biggrin:
> *


Do you have something to hold your springs in place? You we're jacking up that rear end crazy!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Oct 5 2010, 09:20 PM~18747017
> *Thats my lincoln in that vid and i'm running 2 ton coils under with 8 strokes front and back.13s and when i have the backed dumped and the front locked i can roll but as soon as i drop the front i'm on frame front to back :biggrin:
> *


Also, how much did you extend your upper A arms? I love how yours are perfectly straight when locked up. What all did you reinforce, and how is the ride on the 2 ton coil spring without the shocks?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther+Oct 5 2010, 07:12 PM~18744665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these stay straight im extending mine cause i like how they look bulldoging...


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Oct 7 2010, 03:25 AM~18757974
> *these stay straight im extending mine cause i like how they look bulldoging...
> *


  Yeah, my homeboy was telling me in the past that alot of the factory Lincoln arms don't need to be extended. He said this was the case also for the 2000 model Lincolns. MRLATINO's arms just looked so perfect that I figured this was true... That will save me money during the install later on


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey homie my rear coils are not straped and i have to go under there and turn them but thats not very ofton and i do run shocks it rides pretty smooth for a ride thats juiced anyway.and i never extended the uppers thats stock im not into that look homie im old school i like the way it butterflies a little when locked up


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MRLATINO_@Oct 7 2010, 12:03 PM~18760225
> *Hey homie  my rear coils are not straped and  i have to go under there and turn them but thats not very ofton and i do run shocks  it rides pretty smooth for a ride thats juiced anyway.and i never extended the uppers thats stock im not into that look homie im old school i like the way it butterflies a little when locked up
> *


That's right O.L.D S.C.H.O.O.L  Sometimes I hate what lowriding has become. This is why I want to build my car old school. Like Craig Parker had said, these cars now a days don't lay. Everybody else seems to be more worried about getting the bottom of their cars dirty :uh: You hardly ever see this kind of stuff anymore... THAT'S LOWRIDING!























dXuGjKUFnX4&feature=related


----------



## MRLATINO (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 7 2010, 07:28 PM~18763822
> *That's right O.L.D S.C.H.O.O.L   Sometimes I hate what lowriding has become. This is why I want to build my car old school. Like Craig Parker had said, these cars now a days don't lay. Everybody else seems to be more worried about getting the bottom of their cars dirty :uh: You hardly ever see this kind of stuff anymore... THAT'S LOWRIDING!
> 
> 
> ...


OLDSCHOOL THATS THE LOOK RIGHT THERE LOCKED UP FRONT ASS ON THE GROUND :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

on the highway my wife taking pics....  ass down....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Oct 7 2010, 08:28 PM~18763822
> *That's right O.L.D S.C.H.O.O.L   Sometimes I hate what lowriding has become. This is why I want to build my car old school. Like Craig Parker had said, these cars now a days don't lay. Everybody else seems to be more worried about getting the bottom of their cars dirty :uh: You hardly ever see this kind of stuff anymore... THAT'S LOWRIDING!
> 
> 
> ...


my shit gone lay :biggrin:


----------

